

Go-bootstrap: Generates a lean and mean Go web project - panagios
https://github.com/go-bootstrap/go-bootstrap

======
steilpass
See previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506240)

